# Wanting to move to Canada / Optometrists please look in too!



## doconline (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi thanks for looking in,

My wife and I are looking to move to Canada next year, she is a qualified Optometrist and I am a website developer, who will be starting a business there.

I just wondered if anyone could recommend any areas to go to / stay away from? We would prefer to be outside of the main cities if possible, but then this would depend on her work, and where she could practice. Medium to large towns would be preferred.

We like the idea of the West Coast and will hopefully be visiting in the spring time, to tour round some places and see where we like, but some pointers would be appreciated.

Also, as my wife will want to practice Optometry, does anyone know what the procedure is to practice. Are her qualiifactions good enough to allow her to practice straight away, is there a shortage of Optometrists at the moment? Are employment prospects good for her?

Thanks in advance for your help,
Paul


----------



## DanHoward (Oct 17, 2009)

doconline said:


> Hi thanks for looking in,
> 
> My wife and I are looking to move to Canada next year, she is a qualified Optometrist and I am a website developer, who will be starting a business there.
> 
> ...


Vancouver Island is very nice. Quietish but with enough people to make it worth living there. I live near Ladysmith, Vancouver Island, but currently i'm going to school in Vancouver. You should definitely check it out. When moving to Canada in 2007, my family and I went to Banff, AB, and Calgary, AB, and to several places on Vancouver Island before we decided the right price to live.


----------



## doconline (Oct 6, 2009)

DanHoward said:


> Vancouver Island is very nice. Quietish but with enough people to make it worth living there. I live near Ladysmith, Vancouver Island, but currently i'm going to school in Vancouver. You should definitely check it out. When moving to Canada in 2007, my family and I went to Banff, AB, and Calgary, AB, and to several places on Vancouver Island before we decided the right price to live.


Thanks for the reply, we'll definately have a good look around before we decide where we are going.


----------



## withwap (May 10, 2013)

*optometrist needed*



doconline said:


> Hi thanks for looking in,
> 
> My wife and I are looking to move to Canada next year, she is a qualified Optometrist and I am a website developer, who will be starting a business there.
> 
> ...



Hi Paul. Is your wife still in the UK or has she now moved to Canada? My company located in BC is looking for a licensed optometrist to join our practise. The salary is between $90,000-$120,000 a year. Please let me know your wife employment situation.

Regards

Sam


----------



## doconline (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Sam,

Thanks for the reply. My wife and I are currently living in the UK, however, we are open to a move. I am not sure how this would fit in with your plans? She received a first class (hons) degree from Cardiff in 2011 and completed her pre-reg last June, so has been fully qualified for nearly a year. 

Unfortunately I am unable to send you a private message, as I don't have enough posts. Perhaps you could email me through my website - fuzzypenguin co uk, my contact details are there.

As I said, we are interested in a move, I am a web developer, so can work anywhere, and we don't have any ties to keep us here in the UK. Could you let me know where abouts in BC you are? And if you are interested in taking this further a few more details about your practice etc?

Thanks,
Paul


----------

